# Press Release : Maximizing Brain Control - FREE GIFT WORTH ($47)



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

*Maximizing Brain Control : Unleash The Genius In You*​












Get your book today! At Amazon Kindle : www.amazon.com/dp/B00F87DZNO and go to *http://maxbraincontrol.com/KindleGift* - Claim your Free Program *(Worth $47)*

Maximizing Brain Control explores the hidden depths of the human brain. According to Einstein's theory, the average person currently has access to a mere 10% of the brain. This book was written to prove that theory wrong, and that through exercise and techniques crafted specially for the brain, the readers of this book can in fact unlock the brain's full potential and achieve wonders unimaginable.

Maximizing Brain Control is written for the average Joe, who struggles to make the most of what he/she already has. So many people fail to achieve their dreams because they haven't been able to harness the full potential of their minds, and despite the wealth of information available out there, in the age of the Internet, they just don't know what works.

Through years of intensive research and collation of works from some of the best minds in the industry, Greg Frost has penned what he believes to be the most comprehensive advanced introductory course into the human brain, one that aims to not only introduce the readers to their "true" brain, but also to help them reach into the inaccessible recesses of their mind and discover for themselves what they're truly capable of once they've gained full ownership and mastery of their "true" brain.

*Featured on Kboards, Good Reads, Kindle Nation Daily , PRWebs, PRNewswire , Google News, Yahoo News and Many more! *​
Get your book today! At Amazon Kindle : *www.amazon.com/dp/B00F87DZNO* and go to *http://maxbraincontrol.com/KindleGift* - Claim your Free Program *(Worth $47)*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

[size=18pt]*We just ran a free promo ... OVER 17k Download!

Thank you for the support guys! *​







We are running 0.99 Promotion right now! While Stock Last!


----------

